# VMware Workstation 15 Player (Error while powering on: Internal Error)



## ChrisSla (20 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade Probleme eine bestimmte VM zu starten. Die Fehlermeldung lautet "Error while powering on: Internal Error".
Habe die VM schon neu installiert. Hat nichts gebracht. 
Habe auch schon den "VMware Authorization Service" neu gestartet. Ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen kann ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## marlob (20 Mai 2019)

Was ist denn dein Hostsystem? Windows 10?
Evtl ein Update von Windows, welches den VMware Player jetzt funktionsunfähig macht.
Hast du die letzte Version vom Player  installiert? Also Version 15.1?
Oder mal versucht den Player als Administrator zu starten?

Gruss
marlob


----------



## mnuesser (21 Mai 2019)

Du schreibst, dass du das Problem hast nur eine *â€‹Bestimmte*â€‹ VM zu starten.

Geh mal in das Verzeichniss der VM, manchmal liegen da noch überreste von alten Sessions,
welche nicht vernünftig gelöscht wurden, weil du zum Beispiel den Strom Stecker nicht am Laptop
hattest, und der einfach ausging. Oder du nur den Deckel vom Laptop zu geklappt hast, der PC
aber nicht sauber runter fahren konnte, deswegen der Akku leer ging und alles aus ging.

Folgende Dateien sollten bei einer Sauber heruntergefahrenen VM sichtbar sein im Verzeichnis:




Wenn da mehr Dateien oder Verzeichnisse sind, zum Beispiel mit der Endung .lck dann verschieb die mal in
einen separaten Ordner. Kann sein, dass du mehr Dateien für das Festplatten Image hast, ich mache immer 
Single File, Full Preallocation.


----------



## ChrisSla (21 Mai 2019)

@marlob

Ja habe Windows 10 als Host. Windows update wurde vor ein paar Tagen ausgeführt, danach hatte die VM noch funktioniert.
Ja ist die Version 15.1 vom VM Player.

@Markus

Ja hatte Dateien mit der Endung ick drin. Habe die verschoben. Dennoch keine Besserung.



So sieht der Ordner der VM aktuell aus.


----------



## ChristophD (21 Mai 2019)

steht was im log file (vmware.log)?
alle Ordner außer Cahces löschen
alle dmp löschen
vmem loschen
diese vmware suspendend löschen

generell mal dateierweiterungen anzeigen einstellen!


----------



## ChrisSla (21 Mai 2019)

@christophD

Das mit dem löschen hat geklappt. Läuft wieder einwandfrei

danke für eure hilfe !!!


----------



## mnuesser (22 Mai 2019)

ja da wird es wohl an der suspended gelegen haben,
die wird halt ab und an zerschossen, wenn du auf pause drückst, 
und dann den Rechner zu schnell runterfährst... 
oder der Rechner aus geht.

Du siehst ja anhand der Dateierweiterungen bei meinem Screeenshot was du eigentlich
nur brauchst zum starten. 
Die ganzen Dump-Dateien kannst du auch löschen *.dmp


----------



## mnuesser (22 Mai 2019)

Ein Tipp noch, wenn du nicht gerade noch unter WinXP 32bit bzw Win7 32bit arbeitest, dann mach mal ein Single-File aus deiner virtuellen hdd, sowie preallocated... die vm arbeitet dann bei Festplattenzugriffen um einiges schneller...


----------

